

Startup Blogging Data & Observations - omarish
http://priceonomics.com/stats/

======
midas
It's a bit surprising that rank on HN and general traffic/mentions aren't very
well correlated.

~~~
muhammadatt
Its actually not that surprising upon closer inspection. The articles that
were focused more general topics (The Cost of Cracking, How to Make it on
Craigslist) were generally correlated, while the post that were more hacker
specific (Minimum Viable SEO, Headphones for Hackers) did well on HN, but did
not receive a lot of general traffic.

------
muhammadatt
Very interesting post. How has the blog impacted your user growth? Given the
effort involved in writing each post, has it been worth it in terms of growing
the business?

